# Ordine:"Gigio burattino e spiazzato. Raiola parlava soldi".



## admin (26 Maggio 2021)

Come riportato da Franco Ordine su Il Giornale, Donnarumma si era ridotto a burattino nelle mani di Raiola. Ogni volta che Maldini provava a convocare il portiere, interveniva Raiola dicendo:"*Di soldi parlo io*". L'agente chiedeva 20 mln per 2 anni più 20 mln di commissione per poi piazzarlo altrove dopo 2 anni. Risposta del Milan:"*Non spendiamo 40 mln per l'affitto*". L'impressione è che Donnarumma sia rimasto spiazzato dalla mossa Maignan. Ora Raiola dovrà andare col cappello in mano a reclamare l'ingaggio del portiere. Nessuna conferma sulla *Juve*


----------



## Milo (26 Maggio 2021)

Quanto spero che nessuno si faccia avanti.

Dopo le parole del ragazzo a Maldini spero che finisca in cina


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347541 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine su Il Giornale, Donnarumma si era ridotto a burattino nelle mani di Raiola. Ogni volta che Maldini provava a convocare il portiere, interveniva Raiola dicendo:"*Di soldi parlo io*". L'agente chiedeva 20 mln per 2 anni più 20 mln di commissione per poi piazzarlo altrove dopo 2 anni. Risposta del Milan:"*Non spendiamo 40 mln per l'affitto*". L'impressione è che Donnarumma sia rimasto spiazzato dalla mossa Maignan. Ora Raiola dovrà andare col cappello in mano a reclamare l'ingaggio del portiere. Nessuna conferma sulla *Juve*



certo che anche lui..accettare cosi passivamente di fare la figura dello scemo del villaggio...dell'autistico..boh....

capisco i soldi però boh..io non ci riuscirei..

nell'altro post lo dicevo con sarcasmo ma adesso inizio a pensarlo seriamente: ma è normale? siamo sicuri al 100% che sia normale sto ragazzo?


----------



## bmb (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347541 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine su Il Giornale, Donnarumma si era ridotto a burattino nelle mani di Raiola. Ogni volta che Maldini provava a convocare il portiere, interveniva Raiola dicendo:"*Di soldi parlo io*". L'agente chiedeva 20 mln per 2 anni più 20 mln di commissione per poi piazzarlo altrove dopo 2 anni. Risposta del Milan:"*Non spendiamo 40 mln per l'affitto*". L'impressione è che Donnarumma sia rimasto spiazzato dalla mossa Maignan. Ora Raiola dovrà andare col cappello in mano a reclamare l'ingaggio del portiere. Nessuna conferma sulla *Juve*



Donnarumma ---> 104
Raiola ---> caregiver


----------



## Manue (26 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2347552 ha scritto:


> certo che anche lui..accettare cosi passivamente di fare la figura dello scemo del villaggio...dell'autistico..boh....
> 
> capisco i soldi però boh..io non ci riuscirei..
> 
> nell'altro post lo dicevo con sarcasmo ma adesso inizio a pensarlo seriamente: ma è normale? siamo sicuri al 100% che sia normale sto ragazzo?



io mi domando anche i genitori, 
io mi ribellerei a vedere cosi infangata l'immagine di mio figlio...

ma possibile ?


----------



## chicagousait (26 Maggio 2021)

In tutto questo, chi ne esce comunque malissimo a livello di immagine è Gigio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347561 ha scritto:


> io mi domando anche i genitori,
> io mi ribellerei a vedere cosi infangata l'immagine di mio figlio...
> 
> ma possibile ?



Evidentemente è solo una gallina dalle uova d'oro...lui però è un povero ebete eh


----------



## Manue (26 Maggio 2021)

Jackdvmilan;2347572 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente è solo una gallina dalle uova d'oro...lui però è un povero ebete eh



assolutamente,
all'età che ha non puo piu ragionare così.


----------



## sacchino (26 Maggio 2021)

Ormai frittata è fatta.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347575 ha scritto:


> assolutamente,
> all'età che ha non puo piu ragionare così.



Al di la di tutto (e al di la di tutti i mln che può avere in banca), mi sembra una vita davvero triste.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347541 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine su Il Giornale, Donnarumma si era ridotto a burattino nelle mani di Raiola. Ogni volta che Maldini provava a convocare il portiere, interveniva Raiola dicendo:"*Di soldi parlo io*". L'agente chiedeva 20 mln per 2 anni più 20 mln di commissione per poi piazzarlo altrove dopo 2 anni. Risposta del Milan:"*Non spendiamo 40 mln per l'affitto*". L'impressione è che Donnarumma sia rimasto spiazzato dalla mossa Maignan. Ora Raiola dovrà andare col cappello in mano a reclamare l'ingaggio del portiere. Nessuna conferma sulla *Juve*



Con ilcapello in mano, con il capello in mano.

Non succede ma se succede domani vado in chiesa ad accendere un cero.

Cosi impari a sputare chi ti ha sfamato non facendogli prendere neanche un euro.


----------



## mil77 (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347561 ha scritto:


> io mi domando anche i genitori,
> io mi ribellerei a vedere cosi infangata l'immagine di mio figlio...
> 
> ma possibile ?



Veramente è stata anche la loro complicità a portarlo in questa situazione....


----------



## Giofa (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347561 ha scritto:


> io mi domando anche i genitori,
> io mi ribellerei a vedere cosi infangata l'immagine di mio figlio...
> 
> ma possibile ?



Sono legati mani e piedi a Raiola; non li giustifico, ma temo che non siano così liberi di scegliere o di mandarlo via


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347561 ha scritto:


> io mi domando anche i genitori,
> io mi ribellerei a vedere cosi infangata l'immagine di mio figlio...
> 
> ma possibile ?



Per tutti quei soldi i genitori si sono messi a 90 già anni fa,mica da ora.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2021)

Milo;2347551 ha scritto:


> Quanto spero che nessuno si faccia avanti.
> 
> Dopo le parole del ragazzo a Maldini spero che finisca in cina



Sono convinto che andra alla Juve con un contratto al ribasso rispetto alle richieste - 7/8 milioni.
E poi partira la stampa amica con storie tipo 'Gigio era disposto ad accettare meno di 10 milioni, pero il Milan lo ha scaricato e non ha aspetatto il povero Gigio', 'Gigio, ora la Juventus ha il portiere della Nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni', 'Gigio, scelta di cuore, vuole rimanere in Italia'
Ormai si sa.


Le squadre che puntano su Raiola ormai diventano sempre meno. Squadre come Bayern, normalmente il Dortmund e Real ne stanno alla larga. Invece Juventus e Barca sono due societa che ormai si possono descrivere societa amiche di Raiola.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2021)

chicagousait;2347571 ha scritto:


> In tutto questo, chi ne esce comunque malissimo a livello di immagine è Gigio.



Donnarumma ormai lo hanno bollato come mercenario un po' tutti, fossi in lui non uscirei più di casa.
Comunque ogni volta che leggo la parola "Gigio" mi viene un'ulcera alla retina, sto qua è solamente Donnarumma, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## diavolo (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2347596 ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che andra alla Juve con un contratto al ribasso rispetto alle richieste - 7/8 milioni.
> E poi partira la stampa amica con storie tipo 'Gigio era disposto ad accettare meno di 10 milioni, pero il Milan lo ha scaricato e non ha aspetatto il povero Gigio', 'Gigio, ora la Juventus ha il portiere della Nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni', 'Gigio, scelta di cuore, vuole rimanere in Italia'
> Ormai si sa.
> 
> ...



Il Barcellona se non sbaglio ha zero giocatori di Raiola in rosa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347561 ha scritto:


> io mi domando anche i genitori,
> io mi ribellerei a vedere cosi infangata l'immagine di mio figlio...
> 
> ma possibile ?



La famiglia l'ha venduto a 13 anni al raviolo per chissà quali accordi..lascia stare va...

Ci siamo liberati di una grana...addio


----------



## gabuz (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347575 ha scritto:


> assolutamente,
> all'età che ha non puo piu ragionare così.



All'età che ha? Ma ha 22 anni sto ragazzo!
Il 90% dei sui coetanei non sa sostenere un colloqui per un posto da apprendista.

Non lo sto giustificando, sia chiaro, ma non mi stupirebbe così tanto se squali come Raiola riescano a manovrarlo.
In questo caso è la famiglia che dovrebbe aiutarlo, ma ciò che ne esce è che siano più attaccati ai soldi di Raiola stesso.


----------



## Igor91 (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347541 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine su Il Giornale, Donnarumma si era ridotto a burattino nelle mani di Raiola. Ogni volta che Maldini provava a convocare il portiere, interveniva Raiola dicendo:"*Di soldi parlo io*". L'agente chiedeva 20 mln per 2 anni più 20 mln di commissione per poi piazzarlo altrove dopo 2 anni. Risposta del Milan:"*Non spendiamo 40 mln per l'affitto*". L'impressione è che Donnarumma sia rimasto spiazzato dalla mossa Maignan. Ora Raiola dovrà andare col cappello in mano a reclamare l'ingaggio del portiere. Nessuna conferma sulla *Juve*



Volete la verità di cui si parla a Napoli?
Raiola ha comprato casa ai genitori di Donnarumma e ha dato un lavoro al padre.
Si è occupato dell'istruzione del ragazzo e di sostenere economicamente la famiglia.
Oggi Donnarumma è un prodotto di Raiola, e purtroppo, questa cosa è ingiusta per noi, ma giusta per loro.

Mettetevi nei panni del ragazzo e della famiglia.... Raiola, ovviamente nei propri interessi, ha dato TUTTO alla famiglia Donnarumma, e ora vuole giustamente massimizzare l'investimento.

È un lurido? Un essere disgustoso? Certo, ma sta semplicemente facendo i propri interessi.
Ciò non toglie che spero che Maldini e il Milan distruggano la loro immagine e il sistema Raiola.


----------



## Zanc9 (26 Maggio 2021)

Igor91;2347632 ha scritto:


> Volete la verità di cui si parla a Napoli?
> Raiola ha comprato casa ai genitori di Donnarumma e ha dato un lavoro al padre.
> Si è occupato dell'istruzione del ragazzo e di sostenere economicamente la famiglia.
> Oggi Donnarumma è un prodotto di Raiola, e purtroppo, questa cosa è ingiusta per noi, ma giusta per loro.
> ...



Ma è chiaro abbiano un accordo del tipo "quando il cartellino di donnarumma non è di nessuno allora è di raiola, non di donnarumma"


----------



## Manue (26 Maggio 2021)

gabuz;2347627 ha scritto:


> All'età che ha? Ma ha 22 anni sto ragazzo!
> Il 90% dei sui coetanei non sa sostenere un colloqui per un posto da apprendista.
> 
> Non lo sto giustificando, sia chiaro, ma non mi stupirebbe così tanto se squali come Raiola riescano a manovrarlo.
> In questo caso è la famiglia che dovrebbe aiutarlo, ma ciò che ne esce è che siano più attaccati ai soldi di Raiola stesso.



Non so te, 
ma a 22 anni a me era ben chiaro chi mi prendesse per il culo e chi no.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2021)

diavolo;2347618 ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona se non sbaglio ha zero giocatori di Raiola in rosa.



Allora sbaglio, a memoria ero convinto che Dembele e De Jong erano di Raiola.


----------



## Manue (26 Maggio 2021)

Igor91;2347632 ha scritto:


> Volete la verità di cui si parla a Napoli?
> Raiola ha comprato casa ai genitori di Donnarumma e ha dato un lavoro al padre.
> Si è occupato dell'istruzione del ragazzo e di sostenere economicamente la famiglia.
> Oggi Donnarumma è un prodotto di Raiola, e purtroppo, questa cosa è ingiusta per noi, ma giusta per loro.
> ...



Penso che il debito economico sia ampiamente ripagato.
Non esiste ne in cielo ne in terra che siccome hai comprato casa e hai pagato gli studi, 
puoi fare di me tutto quello che vuoi.

La riconoscenza è una cosa, 
l'appartenenza un'altra.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347541 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine su Il Giornale, Donnarumma si era ridotto a burattino nelle mani di Raiola. Ogni volta che Maldini provava a convocare il portiere, interveniva Raiola dicendo:"*Di soldi parlo io*". L'agente chiedeva 20 mln per 2 anni più 20 mln di commissione per poi piazzarlo altrove dopo 2 anni. Risposta del Milan:"*Non spendiamo 40 mln per l'affitto*". L'impressione è che Donnarumma sia rimasto spiazzato dalla mossa Maignan. Ora Raiola dovrà andare col cappello in mano a reclamare l'ingaggio del portiere. Nessuna conferma sulla *Juve*



Mio modesto parere : donnarumma era convinto che alla fine avrebbe salvato capre e cavoli.
E cioè che sarebbe rimasto al milan ma alle condizioni del suo procuratore.


Di colpo si è svegliato ..... e il milan non c'è più.
cucù.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Maggio 2021)

Igor91;2347632 ha scritto:


> Volete la verità di cui si parla a Napoli?
> Raiola ha comprato casa ai genitori di Donnarumma e ha dato un lavoro al padre.
> Si è occupato dell'istruzione del ragazzo e di sostenere economicamente la famiglia.
> Oggi Donnarumma è un prodotto di Raiola, e purtroppo, questa cosa è ingiusta per noi, ma giusta per loro.
> ...



Lo dico da giorni....
Ma in troppi non vogliono capire.

Donnarumma è la creatura per antonomasia di raiola.


----------



## Igor91 (26 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2347678 ha scritto:


> Lo dico da giorni....
> Ma in troppi non vogliono capire.
> 
> Donnarumma è la creatura per antonomasia di raiola.



Esatto ..



Manue;2347666 ha scritto:


> Penso che il debito economico sia ampiamente ripagato.
> Non esiste ne in cielo ne in terra che siccome hai comprato casa e hai pagato gli studi,
> puoi fare di me tutto quello che vuoi.
> 
> ...



Fin dove si vogliano spingere, non lo decidiamo ne tu, ne io.
Quello ha comprato casa e ha fatto lavorare il padre quando la famiglia non aveva niente.... Io non condivido ma riesco a capire.



Zanc9;2347646 ha scritto:


> Ma è chiaro abbiano un accordo del tipo "quando il cartellino di donnarumma non è di nessuno allora è di raiola, non di donnarumma"



Ovvio... Decide lui e basta, probabilmente ci sono decide di atti privati che Raiola ha stipulato col padre di Donnarumma.
Si è venduto per soldi ..... Chi non lo farebbe quando ha vissuto nella miseria più totale?
Io provo solo tenerezza, non riesco ad odiare Gigio.

Nonostante questo ribadisco che spero che il sistema Raiola venga denigrato e distrutto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347666 ha scritto:


> Penso che il debito economico sia ampiamente ripagato.
> Non esiste ne in cielo ne in terra che siccome hai comprato casa e hai pagato gli studi,
> puoi fare di me tutto quello che vuoi.
> 
> ...



bisogna vedere anche che tipo di contratto è stato siglata tra raiola e i dollarumma's ,se ci sono penali e altri cavilli contrattuali


----------



## Manue (26 Maggio 2021)

Igor91;2347700 ha scritto:


> Esatto ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non è questione di odio o amore la mia, 
è un'analisi.

Secondo me non è normale che una persona che ha salvato le chiappe alla tua famiglia, 
si fa risarcire infangando il tuo nome, la tua persona, la tua famiglia...

io ti dico grazie per il passato, 
ma se mi metti in situazioni inaccettabili, non possiamo proseguire il cammino insieme.

Evidentemente a Gigio sta bene cosi.


----------



## gabuz (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347663 ha scritto:


> Non so te,
> ma a 22 anni a me era ben chiaro chi mi prendesse per il culo e chi no.



Qualcuno a 22 ha la maturità per capirlo, altri no.
Per lavoro vedo giovani alle prime esperienze lavorative (per che piaccia o no qua parliamo di lavoro e di soldi) e ti assicuro che il 90% non sa neanche dove sta di casa (in quel contesto).

Raiola tiene sotto scacco dirigenti di società sportive, un pischello di 22 anni se lo porta appresso come una giacca a primavera...


----------



## Igor91 (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347708 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di odio o amore la mia,
> è un'analisi.
> 
> Secondo me non è normale che una persona che ha salvato le chiappe alla tua famiglia,
> ...



Bisogna vedere come ne escono. 
Non sarebbe la prima volta che Raiola ne esce bene da situazioni negative palesemente costruite da lui.
È il suo sistema, il suo mondo... Alla fine strapperà bun quinquennale a doppia cifra, sta a vedere.


----------



## Manue (26 Maggio 2021)

Igor91;2347717 ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere come ne escono.
> Non sarebbe la prima volta che Raiola ne esce bene da situazioni negative palesemente costruite da lui.
> È il suo sistema, il suo mondo... Alla fine strapperà bun quinquennale a doppia cifra, sta a vedere.



ma non credi che ormai l'ha dipinto come mercenario?
Come millantatore? tutti quei baci alla maglia...


----------



## gabri65 (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347663 ha scritto:


> Non so te,
> ma a 22 anni a me era ben chiaro chi mi prendesse per il culo e chi no.



Purtroppo qui leggiamo invece di gente che ha magari 60 anni e che si fa prendere per il culo da un ragazzo di 22, pensa te.


----------



## nybreath (26 Maggio 2021)

gabuz;2347627 ha scritto:


> All'età che ha? Ma ha 22 anni sto ragazzo!
> Il 90% dei sui coetanei non sa sostenere un colloqui per un posto da apprendista.
> 
> Non lo sto giustificando, sia chiaro, ma non mi stupirebbe così tanto se squali come Raiola riescano a manovrarlo.
> In questo caso è la famiglia che dovrebbe aiutarlo, ma ciò che ne esce è che siano più attaccati ai soldi di Raiola stesso.



Veramente, a 22 anni gestivo 20 euro per uscire a mangiare, si chiede a queste persona una maturita nel gestire contratti milionari...purtroppo ci vuole una famiglia forte e un agente capace a quest eta, altrimenti se fa la fine di Balotelli...non si puo chiedere maturita in queste cose a un ragazzino, a 22 anni si é ragazzini, gestire questa quantita di soldi non é facile.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347708 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di odio o amore la mia,
> è un'analisi.
> 
> Secondo me non è normale che una persona che ha salvato le chiappe alla tua famiglia,
> ...




ma del resto la società che lo ha formato, allenato, fatto esordire a 16 anni, ricoperto d'oro (oltre i meriti), regalato un milione d'anno al fratello non merita un minimo di riconoscenza? 
Quantomeno consentire di monetizzare la cessione...neppure quello
è un pusillanime. poche scuse


----------



## Igor91 (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347722 ha scritto:


> ma non credi che ormai l'ha dipinto come mercenario?
> Come millantatore? tutti quei baci alla maglia...



A settembre sarà tutto dimenticato, sia da noi che da loro.
È il calcio.


----------



## Manue (26 Maggio 2021)

nybreath;2347733 ha scritto:


> Veramente, a 22 anni gestivo 20 euro per uscire a mangiare, si chiede a queste persona una maturita nel gestire contratti milionari...purtroppo ci vuole una famiglia forte e un agente capace a quest eta, altrimenti se fa la fine di Balotelli...non si puo chiedere maturita in queste cose a un ragazzino, a 22 anni si é ragazzini, gestire questa quantita di soldi non é facile.



Boh, 
non so che dirvi.
A 22 anni io lavoravo già da 3 anni... impiegato, 
finanziamento per l'auto, piano di accumulo per mettere via soldi per l'acquisto casa, 
e ovviamente quel poco che restava me lo sperperavo in divertimenti e viaggi.

Pensare che a 22 anni non si sia capace di gestire un tubo, lo trovo riduttivo..


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2347552 ha scritto:


> certo che anche lui..accettare cosi passivamente di fare la figura dello scemo del villaggio...dell'autistico..boh....
> 
> capisco i soldi però boh..io non ci riuscirei..
> 
> nell'altro post lo dicevo con sarcasmo ma adesso inizio a pensarlo seriamente: ma è normale? *siamo sicuri al 100% che sia normale sto ragazzo*?



Per me è uno di quei sempliciotti dal QI inferiore a 80, magari non ritardato, ma siamo li.


----------



## mark (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347773 ha scritto:


> Boh,
> non so che dirvi.
> A 22 anni io lavoravo già da 3 anni... impiegato,
> finanziamento per l'auto, piano di accumulo per mettere via soldi per l'acquisto casa,
> ...



Evidentemente te sei una persona intelligente, cosa che Donnarumma non è.


----------



## nybreath (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347773 ha scritto:


> Boh,
> non so che dirvi.
> A 22 anni io lavoravo già da 3 anni... impiegato,
> finanziamento per l'auto, piano di accumulo per mettere via soldi per l'acquisto casa,
> ...



Scusami, non metto in dubbio che ci siano persone come te, ma é una rarità non la norma, a 22 anni si é solitamente in età di grande immaturità. Che poi non é una giustificazione per niente, ok, ma io per quanto mi ricordi, a 22 anni non saprei come avrei gestito milioni e milioni di euro. Facile che mi sarei affidato a famiglia e agente come ha fatto lui, ma la mia famiglia sarebbe stata solida, a lui evidentemente non é cosi.

Ma poi ci meravigliamo? Ma il fratello che sta facendo? Allenamenti per soldi e stop, alla fine non vedo perche la linea di Gigio non debba essere la stessa, i soldi. É evidente che in famiglia sono gente che punta al denaro e della gloria frega poco.


----------



## Manue (26 Maggio 2021)

nybreath;2347832 ha scritto:


> Scusami, non metto in dubbio che ci siano persone come te, ma é una rarità non la norma, a 22 anni si é solitamente in età di grande immaturità. Che poi non é una giustificazione per niente, ok, ma io per quanto mi ricordi, a 22 anni non saprei come avrei gestito milioni e milioni di euro. Facile che mi sarei affidato a famiglia e agente come ha fatto lui, ma la mia famiglia sarebbe stata solida, a lui evidentemente non é cosi.
> 
> Ma poi ci meravigliamo? Ma il fratello che sta facendo? Allenamenti per soldi e stop, alla fine non vedo perche la linea di Gigio non debba essere la stessa, i soldi. É evidente che in famiglia sono gente che punta al denaro e della gloria frega poco.



Ma va bene che Donnarumma & family scelgano i soldi, 
è legittimo, 
io non metto in dubbio questo.

Sono d'accordo però con Costacurta che dice "cosa baci la maglia a fare?"


Cmq il concetto primario era soltanto che a 22 anni sai bene cosa vuoi, 
e se vuoi restare al Milan lo sai.
Va accettato che lui dopotutto qua non ci voleva stare del tutto, l'alibi della giovane età e del procuratore furbo che ha preso a cuore la famiglia quando era in crisi, lascia il tempo che trova.
Va bene tutto, ma alla fine decide lui.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347561 ha scritto:


> io mi domando anche i genitori,
> io mi ribellerei a vedere cosi infangata l'immagine di mio figlio...
> 
> ma possibile ?



Ma se c'era la polpetta anche per loro come si ventilava, si spiegherebbe tutto. Il loro silenzio potrebbe essere una spiegazione.


----------



## nybreath (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347835 ha scritto:


> Cmq il concetto primario era soltanto che a 22 anni sai bene cosa vuoi,
> e se vuoi restare al Milan lo sai.
> Va accettato che lui dopotutto qua non ci voleva stare del tutto, l'alibi della giovane età e del procuratore furbo che ha preso a cuore la famiglia quando era in crisi, lascia il tempo che trova.
> Va bene tutto, ma alla fine decide lui.



No no ma figurati, io non metto in dubbio che non deve essere un alibi e non é una giustificazione.

E non so cosa avrei fatto io a quella età, ma penso che un ragazzo di 22 anni sia facilmente influenzabile, e se la famiglia gli dice guarda puoi avere piu soldi, l agente gli dice non ti stanno dando quanto ti meriti, non é difficile montarsi la testa e fare queste figure.

Che poi la decisione é sua, non ci piove, non ci sono giustificazioni etc, pero che si dice alla sua età deve sapere cosa fare, mi pare esagerato, perchè per me in assoluto, nella normalità, una persona a 22 anni é ancora un ragazzino.

Sinceramente io vedo neanche nel procuratore, ma nella famiglia, il primo male, mi ricordo quando Mourinho disse una cosa del genere della famiglia di Balotelli, e secondo me ci sta poco da fare, se la famiglia te la compri e non é solida, poi le scelte queste sono.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347541 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Franco Ordine su Il Giornale, Donnarumma si era ridotto a burattino nelle mani di Raiola. Ogni volta che Maldini provava a convocare il portiere, interveniva Raiola dicendo:"*Di soldi parlo io*". L'agente chiedeva 20 mln per 2 anni più 20 mln di commissione per poi piazzarlo altrove dopo 2 anni. Risposta del Milan:"*Non spendiamo 40 mln per l'affitto*". L'impressione è che Donnarumma sia rimasto spiazzato dalla mossa Maignan. Ora Raiola dovrà andare col cappello in mano a reclamare l'ingaggio del portiere. Nessuna conferma sulla *Juve*



Ma basta con questa storia del burattino... è lui che decide, i peli sul pube gli sono cresciuti da un pezzo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347561 ha scritto:


> io mi domando anche i genitori,
> io mi ribellerei a vedere cosi infangata l'immagine di mio figlio...
> 
> ma possibile ?



Da quel che mi è sembrato di capire, più si gonfiano le tasche di milioni e più sono contenti. Ma chi troppo vuole nulla stringe, quindi...


----------



## Igniorante (26 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2347561 ha scritto:


> io mi domando anche i genitori,
> io mi ribellerei a vedere cosi infangata l'immagine di mio figlio...
> 
> ma possibile ?



Ma a questa gente, sia famiglia che portiere, va bene così perché pensano solo ai soldi.
Dare la colpa solo a Raiola è una inutile pantomima, il giocatore e vaccinato e liberissimo di cambiare procuratore o quantomeno dirgli "stai al posto tuo"


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2347552 ha scritto:


> certo che anche lui..accettare cosi passivamente di fare la figura dello scemo del villaggio...dell'autistico..boh....
> 
> capisco i soldi però boh..io non ci riuscirei..
> 
> nell'altro post lo dicevo con sarcasmo ma adesso inizio a pensarlo seriamente: ma è normale? siamo sicuri al 100% che sia normale sto ragazzo?



sempre detto che di testa non ci arriva. si vede anche da come gioca. è limitato forte.......


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2021)

Igor91;2347700 ha scritto:


> Ovvio... Decide lui e basta, probabilmente ci sono decide di atti privati che Raiola ha stipulato col padre di Donnarumma.
> Si è venduto per soldi ..... Chi non lo farebbe quando ha vissuto nella miseria più totale?
> Io provo solo tenerezza, non riesco ad odiare Gigio.



se fosse così il milan non avrebbe aspettato mesi nella speranza di redenzione. per me.


----------



## Igor91 (26 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2348200 ha scritto:


> se fosse così il milan non avrebbe aspettato mesi nella speranza di redenzione. per me.



Per me si sapeva da mesi, infatti di Maignan se ne parla da tantissimo.
Ovviamente non potevano ufficializzare nulla per non destabilizzare ulteriormente l'ambiente.


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2021)

Igor91;2348205 ha scritto:


> Per me si sapeva da mesi, infatti di Maignan se ne parla da tantissimo.
> Ovviamente non potevano ufficializzare nulla per non destabilizzare ulteriormente l'ambiente.



Maignan è bloccato da mesi, palese. Le richieste di Gigio non si sono mai abbassate, i nostri dirigenti avevano capito non ci fosse margine, dopo Bergamo non c'è stato l'ultimo possibile avvicinamento e s'è deciso di chiudere giustamente con il francese.


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2021)

Ridicolo dare la colpa a Raiola. Ha deciso Donnarumma, stop.


----------

